# Regrets..i Have A Few



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Their have been some great watch pics posted recently, causing me to trawl through my extensive photo library of past and present watches i have owned.

As i am of a fickle nature, and always seem to have money eating project s on the go..Lancia Beta Sypder restoration, the Laverda 650...er and the girlfriend i tend to let them slip through my fingers far too easily. I can say that if i had kept most of the ones i have had in recent years i would most likely of had a collection worthy of museum status!!

Anyway i thought i might start sharing some pics with you all, for reference and drooling..

First up, the highly sort after ( and long gone ) Speedsonic f300 188.001 ' Lobster', to which i lovingly serviced, fitted a english day wheel, then sold on for a paltry sum to fund some (more) welding on the lancia....doh!!!

Hope my pics do it justice......




























I miss you old friend...























Tommorrow a trio of minty Accutron 218 divers

Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It's a lovely watch and it's a shame you let it go so cheaply. However needs must, sometimes









Welding a Beta is an endless task, unfortunately.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Howard.

Trawling through old pics is not a good idea, i am all of a sudden greatly regreting selling numerous peices.

Unfortunately the cost of replacing them is rising all the time!!!

Nevermind, will have to work hard and slowly build the collection back up!

I will however continue to post some pics of others to remind myself not to do it again!!!

Any tuning fork request anyone? chances are i have a pic somewhere.

Keith.

_' Not a collector, just a fool! ' _


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

As many photos as you can, as you can never have enough photos.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Keith, it's better to have worn and sold than never to have worn at all... or something like that.









Do you still have the Lancia by the way?

Rich


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

there's got to be a witty pun about

Beta to Omega or Beta to beater................ for the life of me I can't think of one.

Enjoy the Beta when you get it back on the road, I've always fancied one of the Volumex estates, but decided to stick with plastic (Scimitars).

Cheers

Lee

Ex Wiltshire resident (Sutton Benger) married to a moonraker (Salisbury)


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

We have all had a few. I regret selling my NOS football timer and my MKIV, but they are funding a higher cause, my wedding! Which if not controlled will soon set me back a 2 year old Porsche 911!

I take solus in my current collection and the thought of bargains to come! That said I regretted selling my stand speedsonic and your lobster is stunning! why of why did they not galvanise italian sports cars of that era?? If it cheers you up my brother spent Â£2000 on the race engine for his Karman Ghia and it covered the princely distance of 90 miles before it blew up and needed another Â£2000!

C'est la vie!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks all.

Yes Lancia is still ongoing, welding is taking an age to do, then got electrics and engine overhaul to do.

Plus got to get the seats back from the re-trimmers, can't wait....having it done in sumptous black italian leather, not original but i don't care!!!!










It doesn't look like this now, i have bits everywhere......

*Catflem, Sutton Benger..hey...Chicken Town as we call it in Foxham!!!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

*Catflem, Sutton Benger..hey...Chicken Town as we call it in Foxham!!!*


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

catflem said:


> The T isn't for Townsend by any chance ?.


Hi Lee

No its not....

I quite often pop to the PO in Benger, I like to take lots of parcels so i can watch Pete in action







and occasionally have a quick pint in the pub/pubs..but normally i drink up the Duke in Hilmarton as i used to live there...









Keith


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

Steel was from Russia in 1970s I believe as part of a deal with Fiat. And terrible, and not galvansied. I should think that was a pretty enormous welding bill from my experience. maybe a Lobster for that amount of chassis rebuilding was not such a bad deal...

If you think it is a problem of the past, take a look underneath a DB7 Vantage from 5 years ago, Â£120k and not a spot of rust protection anywhere. Beggars belief. Obviously most AM owners never take their car out of the garage when it is wet, cold, damp, cloudy, an R in the month etc...the older cars are actually better with lots of underseal.


----------

